# websites that don't have https in 2017



## blode

this one. this is the only one. it isnt hard to implement and certs are free now
pm me with any questions, or post here i guess (since PMs arent https though users using the marketplace may use it to communicate personal information)

the response to the last topic to pose this was pathetic so i expect this will just get deleted


----------



## ihatelolcats

unfortunately the technology just isn't there yet. this is a small indie company and there will always be features that we just can't get to. thanks for your comments


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This is something that we may in the future look to implement sitewide once we re-enter a new development cycle


----------



## kithylin

Chrome already now officially flags all non-https (http only) websites as "Not Secure", including this one at the top of the browser window, and have announced they will (soon in the future) prompt users with full-page warnings about a site being insecure for all websites that do not use https later this year or next year. It's actually becoming a requirement to use the web fairly soon.


----------



## Duality92

The login page is HTTPS if you're worried.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The login page is HTTPS if you're worried.


Personally I don't care either way whether you have it or not. I just thought y'all might like sort of a heads up on stuff. There are some folks out there that may see the "not secure" and get scared and not use the site for example. So far, it's just a little warning message at the top. But if they go through with whole-page warning error messages like they intend to, it may be cutting off a big section of the users by not having it.

So far they haven't done that yet.. it's been proposed a few times and never made it in to final releases of chrome, yet.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Personally I don't care either way whether you have it or not. I just thought y'all might like sort of a heads up on stuff. There are some folks out there that may see the "not secure" and get scared and not use the site for example. So far, it's just a little warning message at the top. But if they go through with whole-page warning error messages like they intend to, it may be cutting off a big section of the users by not having it.
> 
> So far they haven't done that yet.. it's been proposed a few times and never made it in to final releases of chrome, yet.


Yeah kinda expect a site like this to be https all round by 2017, specially with all the money that seems to be flowing through it with all the new projects thta are being undertaken.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Personally I don't care either way whether you have it or not. I just thought y'all might like sort of a heads up on stuff. There are some folks out there that may see the "not secure" and get scared and not use the site for example. So far, it's just a little warning message at the top. But if they go through with whole-page warning error messages like they intend to, it may be cutting off a big section of the users by not having it.
> 
> So far they haven't done that yet.. it's been proposed a few times and never made it in to final releases of chrome, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah kinda expect a site like this to be https all round by 2017, specially with all the money that seems to be flowing through it with all the new projects thta are being undertaken.
Click to expand...

Blimey you must know more than I do lol


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Yeah kinda expect a site like this to be https all round by 2017, specially with all the money that seems to be flowing through it with all the new projects thta are being undertaken.


Admins are too busy partying on their yachts and planning new garages for their massive supercar collections.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Yeah kinda expect a site like this to be https all round by 2017, specially with all the money that seems to be flowing through it with all the new projects thta are being undertaken.
> 
> 
> 
> Admins are too busy partying on their yachts and planning new garages for their massive supercar collections.
Click to expand...

Uh oh you rumbled me


----------



## Duality92

I guess I wasn't invited.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I guess I wasn't invited.


I love your avatar by the way. I could sit here watching that for a while.


----------



## Xoriam

I was literally about to make a thread about this


----------



## TheReciever

This has been brought up a couple of times in the past.

General response was we dont allow private information to be posted here iirc


----------



## ENTERPRISE

As I said earlier this is something we will look at again in the next development cycle 

All the best,

E


----------

